# Golden River Sports Swap/Sale Sept 18-20, 2015



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

*Join Golden River Sports Sept 18-20, 2015 for our annual Fall Swap and Sale! This is a great way to purchase everything you need whether you are shopping for NEW or USED! 

If you have gear to sell, please bring to the shop by Thu, Sept 17th. You get 100% store credit for what you sell or 80% cash! Get yourself some $$$! Kayaks, duckies, SUP, rafts, fly fishing gear...you know you have tons of extra gear you don't need any more - but someone else might. And if you are new to the sport now is the time to shop. 

As always, we will have a BBQ and refreshments so bring your lawn chair and your friends. Plus you will find lots of sale items throughout our entire inventory.

All NEW Wave Sport kayaks will be 20% off including:
-Diesel 70
-Diesel 80
-Recon 93
-Project X 56
-Fuse 48
-Fuse 56
-Ethos 9
-Ethos 10!

Demo’s Being Sold “As Is” Include:
-Hala Straight Up Demo SUP
-NRS Outlaw II Double Duckie
-Aire Tributary 2 Double Duckie
-NRS Tyrant 4 Demo SUP
-NRS Baron 4 Demo SUP
-NRS Czar 6 Demo SUP
-NRS Imperial 6 Demo SUP
-Ethos 10
-Fuse 48
-Call for pricing!

Also on sale:
-40% off close-out Bomber Gear Skirts and Gear
-15% off carbon AT & 20% off fiberglass AT Paddles
-20% off accessories and footwear
-15% off 5.10 and Astral Footwear
-20% off PFD’s (excludes Green Jacket)
-30% off Select Dry Tops and Dry Pants
-25% off WRSI
-15% off select Sweet Helmets
-25% off Men’s and Women’s paddling apparel!

Fishing Deals:
-20 to 30% off Discontinued Fishpond Products
-30 to 50% off Discontinued Patagonia Products
-20 to 40% off Discontinued Redington Products
-10 to 50% off Assorted Brands and Products
-Buy two dozen flies and get a dozen of equal or lesser value for FREE!

Golden River Sports
806 Washington Ave
(West Side between 8th and 9th)
Golden, CO 80401
(303) 215-9386

GoldenRiverSports | Your Colorado Kayak and Fly Fishing Experts

Open Mon ~ Fri: 10am to 6pm
Saturdays: 9am to 6pm
Sundays: 9am to 5pm*


----------

